# Sanna Marin scatenata ad un festino privato. Video.



## Toby rosso nero (18 Agosto 2022)

E' uscito sul web il video di un festino privato di Sanna Marin, in cui la giovane premier finlandese balla scatenata.
Polemiche sul web, la premier è accusata di aver fatto uso di alcool e droghe. Ma c'è anche chi la difende.

La replica della Marin:
"Non ho fatto uso di droghe, ho solo bevuto un po' di alcool."

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Agosto 2022)




----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Agosto 2022)

Festa privata, non ci vedo nulla di sbagliato. Chi si immagina l'uso di droga in base ad un video del genere é letteralmente impazzito.

Comunque se vai a fare la festa con un ruole come il suo, forse sarebbe il caso di non far uscire video su Instagram. Fossi lei me la prenderei con amici che mettono in internet un video del genere


----------



## Swaitak (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uscito sul web il video di un festino privato di Sanna Marin, in cui la giovane premier finlandese balla scatenata.
> Polemiche sul web, la premier è accusata di aver fatto uso di alcool e droghe. Ma c'è anche chi la difende.
> 
> La replica della Marin:
> ...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Agosto 2022)

me la farei avvolta in una bandiera NATO 

Comunque potrebbe darsi un po' più di contegno


----------



## Raryof (18 Agosto 2022)

Ora sgancia quello della Meloni col logo del pd in alto a destra.


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uscito sul web il video di un festino privato di Sanna Marin, in cui la giovane premier finlandese balla scatenata.
> Polemiche sul web, la premier è accusata di aver fatto uso di alcool e droghe. Ma c'è anche chi la difende.
> 
> La replica della Marin:
> ...


"Noi siamo la sinistra moderata e morigerata. Il nostro modello è Aldo Moro in spiaggia con il vestito. Mai eccedere."
-
Contemporaneamente
-
"Embè? Che male ha fatto? Viva la Marin che si diverte ed eccede quando può. Viva la vita!"

Riescono a sostenere entrambe le cose senza accorgersi della contraddizione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Eh be erano meglio i video della Merkel o di sarko ubriachi invece.. 
Alla fine è giovane e pure carina, ci sta anche divertirsi


----------



## danjr (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uscito sul web il video di un festino privato di Sanna Marin, in cui la giovane premier finlandese balla scatenata.
> Polemiche sul web, la premier è accusata di aver fatto uso di alcool e droghe. Ma c'è anche chi la difende.
> 
> La replica della Marin:
> ...


Si sarebbe divertita con Berlusca premier ai bei tempi


----------



## Hellscream (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Che figa


----------



## bmb (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uscito sul web il video di un festino privato di Sanna Marin, in cui la giovane premier finlandese balla scatenata.
> Polemiche sul web, la premier è accusata di aver fatto uso di alcool e droghe. Ma c'è anche chi la difende.
> 
> La replica della Marin:
> ...


Il premier che vorrei


----------



## sacchino (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uscito sul web il video di un festino privato di Sanna Marin, in cui la giovane premier finlandese balla scatenata.
> Polemiche sul web, la premier è accusata di aver fatto uso di alcool e droghe. Ma c'è anche chi la difende.
> 
> La replica della Marin:
> ...


Nulla di male è pronta per Youporn


----------



## Dexter (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uscito sul web il video di un festino privato di Sanna Marin, in cui la giovane premier finlandese balla scatenata.
> Polemiche sul web, la premier è accusata di aver fatto uso di alcool e droghe. Ma c'è anche chi la difende.
> 
> La replica della Marin:
> ...


Non ci vedo nulla di male. Magari avrebbe dovuto evitare la diffusione di queste "stories" e tenersele per sé, ma comunque nulla di scandaloso. Sarebbe stato peggio vederla ad un Jova beach party: in quel caso avrei proposto la sedia elettrica e l'esclusione della Finlandia da ogni trattato internazionale


----------



## gabri65 (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uscito sul web il video di un festino privato di Sanna Marin, in cui la giovane premier finlandese balla scatenata.
> Polemiche sul web, la premier è accusata di aver fatto uso di alcool e droghe. Ma c'è anche chi la difende.
> 
> La replica della Marin:
> ...



Ammazza, che amici brutti che tiene questa. Comunque, sai che video, il massimo dell'eccesso era la tipa con gli occhiali un po' imbenzinata.

Mah.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Festa privata, che degrado i giornalisti guardoni.

Lei comunque una grande gnocca, va detto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Agosto 2022)

Dite quel che vi pare, ma è una roba imbarazzante. Un capo di Stato dovrebbe rappresentare ben altro. Nel mio immaginario dovrebbe essere tipo piero angela, inteso proprio come figura pubblica di sobrietà, idee politiche e quant'altro le lascio in secondo piano.

Giustamente Salvini fu distrutto dopo la performance ridicola al papete, per questa invece sembra che vada tutta bene. Basta metterci un uomo nel video, o qualunque personaggio politicamente avverso che magicamente diventerebbe lo schifo supremo, altro che "che male c'è".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Agosto 2022)

Anche qui "ha stato Putinnnnnn" 






Magari è stato lui anche a dirigere le riprese o perchè no,era direttamente il cameraman


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uscito sul web il video di un festino privato di Sanna Marin, in cui la giovane premier finlandese balla scatenata.
> Polemiche sul web, la premier è accusata di aver fatto uso di alcool e droghe. Ma c'è anche chi la difende.
> 
> La replica della Marin:
> ...


In pochi ne parlano, molti la difendono.... eppure attaccarono come matti Salvini perchè si divertiva in spiaggia, come se non fosse un cittadino qulasiaisi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Agosto 2022)

Ma come cavolo fate a dire che è una gran fiha quella tipa li? 

Per l'amor di dio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Agosto 2022)

penso che ai finlandesi non interessa una beata cippa di cosa fa la premier nella sua vita privata.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche qui "ha stato Putinnnnnn"
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3024
> 
> Magari è stato lui anche a dirigere le riprese o perchè no,era direttamente il cameraman


allora dite ai russi di pubblicare i Leaks per cortesia


----------



## vota DC (18 Agosto 2022)

Per come ha reagito '"gombloddo budin" è ovvio che è una tossica abituale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Agosto 2022)

ma chi cacchio hanno eletto in finlandia??
ahahhaa oltre all'esssere figa mi piacerebbe sapere le sue doti.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Agosto 2022)

Comunque imbarazzante.
Vi immaginate un draghi, Conte, o chi per loro salirà se esce un video simile?
Una pagliacciata che mette in ridicolo l’intera nazione.
Quando assumi certe cariche e responsabilità hai anche degli obblighi ed evitare questo tipo di atteggiamenti è uno dei primi.


----------



## David Drills (18 Agosto 2022)

Io intanto mi sego


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dite quel che vi pare, ma è una roba imbarazzante. Un capo di Stato dovrebbe rappresentare ben altro. Nel mio immaginario dovrebbe essere tipo piero angela, inteso proprio come figura pubblica di sobrietà, idee politiche e quant'altro le lascio in secondo piano.
> 
> Giustamente Salvini fu distrutto dopo la performance ridicola al papete, per questa invece sembra che vada tutta bene. Basta metterci un uomo nel video, o qualunque personaggio politicamente avverso che magicamente diventerebbe lo schifo supremo, altro che "che male c'è".


Diciamoci pure che in Italia, vista la classe politica che abbiamo, il popolo nemmeno si sconvolgerebbe più di tanto. Sarebbe solo un'occasione per le testate giornalistiche di avere qualcosa di cui parlare, tipo Repubblica con Salvini all'epoca, ma dubito che ci sia stata un'indignazione anche solo minima della gente comune per le foto al Papeete. Semplicemente perchè da noi certe sceneggiate sono all'ordine del giorno. Anche se, come dici tu giustamente, non dovrebbe essere così nelle istituzioni.


----------



## jumpy65 (18 Agosto 2022)

Credo che accettare certi incarichi di responsabilità implichi anche un certo decoro. Anche in privato. A rischio di sembrare un bacchettone, a mio avviso non ha fatto una bella figura


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque imbarazzante.
> Vi immaginate un draghi, Conte, o chi per loro salirà se esce un video simile?
> Una pagliacciata che mette in ridicolo l’intera nazione.
> Quando assumi certe cariche e responsabilità hai anche degli obblighi ed evitare questo tipo di atteggiamenti è uno dei primi.


Aldo Moro andava in spiaggia con la giacca e la cravatta.

Non sono affatto un bacchettone, ma un Primo Ministro ha il dovere di fare perlomeno finta ( meglio se veramente sentito) di essere istituzionale, altrimenti facesse un' altra vita.
Un pò di serietà quando hai sulle spalle milioni di persone.

Comunque la prossima volta che c'è sta finlandese in giro mezza 'mbriaca per locali, fatemi uno squillo, un tentativo è doveroso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


>



W la FInlandia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche qui "ha stato Putinnnnnn"
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3024
> 
> Magari è stato lui anche a dirigere le riprese o perchè no,era direttamente il cameraman



Putin casomai la sbatte sul lettone di Silvio


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque imbarazzante.
> Vi immaginate un draghi, Conte, o chi per loro salirà se esce un video simile?
> Una pagliacciata che mette in ridicolo l’intera nazione.
> Quando assumi certe cariche e responsabilità hai anche degli obblighi ed evitare questo tipo di atteggiamenti è uno dei primi.


Abbi Pazienza ma noi abbiamo avuto SILVIO BERLUSCONI. Non penso ci sia altro da aggiungere. Con la classe dirigente che ci ritroviamo non siamo in condizione di dare lezioni. Poi io sono pure d'accordo con l'idea di mantenere un certo contegno istituzionale.


----------



## Kayl (18 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche qui "ha stato Putinnnnnn"
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3024
> 
> Magari è stato lui anche a dirigere le riprese o perchè no,era direttamente il cameraman


Ha fatto un ottimo lavoro considerando che riprendeva con una mano sola.


----------



## Dexter (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Se fate attenzione dietro si intravede la Meloni con un cannone in mano


----------



## unbreakable (18 Agosto 2022)

ma la tizia con gli occhiali è tipo il vlministro alla cultura?vedo che è presente in molte serate istituzionali


----------



## mandraghe (18 Agosto 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3027
> ma la tizia con gli occhiali è tipo il vlministro alla cultura?vedo che è presente in molte serate istituzionali






Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Raryof (18 Agosto 2022)

A parte i video e le robe questa dà l'idea di essere proprio sottona dentro.


----------



## Djici (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uscito sul web il video di un festino privato di Sanna Marin, in cui la giovane premier finlandese balla scatenata.
> Polemiche sul web, la premier è accusata di aver fatto uso di alcool e droghe. Ma c'è anche chi la difende.
> 
> La replica della Marin:
> ...


Ma avrà pure il diritto di fare cosa vuole no?
Mica ha iniziato a ballare così a l'Elysée davanti a Macron che li parlava di problemi europei.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma avrà pure il diritto di fare cosa vuole no?
> Mica ha iniziato a ballare così a l'Elysée davanti a Macron che li parlava di problemi europei.



Ha assolutamente il diritto di fare quello che vuole.
Ma forse mi baso su me stesso.

Io se fossi il Primo Ministro italiano, o di un qualunque stato, non avrei ne le energie mentali, ne la serenità per fare il pirla a quella maniera.

Avrei sempre mente e focus concentrati al massimo in un' unica direzione.

Il senso di responsabilità sarebbe cosi forte che non ne avrei nemmeno un attimo di relax cerebrale per fare l' oco giulivo e i trenini ad una festa.
Probabilmente mi berrei una bottiglia di vino da solo, guardando il panorama dal balcone e fumando un sigaro e basta.

Non avrei nemmeno voglia e non sarei nemmeno interessato, priorità.

Quelle cose del video le ho sempre fatte, ovviamente sculettando meno, ma quando avevo poche responsabilità.

Se avessi tali responsabilità, non avrei mai la serenità per farlo, non è un gioco.

Comunque è personale, sarò fatto male io.

Che si diverta, rischia solo di essere rasa al suolo la Finlandia se a qualcuno parte l' embolo, che sarà mai.
Stanno solo prendendo decisioni storiche come entrare nella NATO, con i caccia russi che sconfinano un giorno si e l' altro pure.

Facciamo i trenini, che sarà mai, siamo in un videogame.


----------



## Djici (18 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ha assolutamente il diritto di fare quello che vuole.
> Ma forse mi baso su me stesso.
> 
> Io se fossi il Primo Ministro italiano, o di un qualunque stato, non avrei ne le energie mentali, ne la serenità per fare il pirla a quella maniera.
> ...


Capisco.
Ma non e che stando seduta su una sedia mentre gli altri si divertono allora trova la soluzione d'improvviso a l'Ucraina, Taiwan, il prezzo del energia e non so quale altro problema.
Anzi ti dico che la cosa e molto seria, quando hai a che fare con problemi serissimi ti devi rilassare per riuscire a gestire la pressione. Se no ne vieni schiacciato.
Ora mica sto dicendo che stava facendo la matta per il bene della Finlandia eh.
Ma non puoi vivere una vita come la descrivi.
Magari per 2 settimane.
Non certo per 5 o 6 anni (non conosco la durata).


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Capisco.
> Ma non e che stando seduta su una sedia mentre gli altri si divertono allora trova la soluzione d'improvviso a l'Ucraina, Taiwan, il prezzo del energia e non so quale altro problema.
> Anzi ti dico che la cosa e molto seria, quando hai a che fare con problemi serissimi ti devi rilassare per riuscire a gestire la pressione. Se no ne vieni schiacciato.


Le emozioni non le controlli.

A me pare una influencer qualunque che sta senza pensieri, a vederla.

E se con tutti i problemi odierni sulle tue spalle, riesci ad essere cosi rilassata e spensierata, o sei un robot o fingi di divertirti o non stai prendendo sul serio quello che fai.

E' un po' come se ti lascia la tua ragazza e tu vai in depressione, tutti ti diranno "stai su", "vedrai che passa", e lo sai anche tu che hanno ragione.
Ma mica ti risollevano le chiacchiere, il sentimento o l'umore mica li controlli col telecomando.

Comunque amen, a me dava fastidio Salvini col mojito in spiaggia a dire minkiate quando i bookmakers lo davano come favorito, figurati se il mio primo ministro facesse i trenini mezza sbronza.

Probabilmente sono un caso particolare.

Fortunatamente la Meloni sarà più facile vederla con un bazooka in mano piuttosto che con un drink.


----------



## Mika (18 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque imbarazzante.
> Vi immaginate un draghi, Conte, o chi per loro salirà se esce un video simile?
> Una pagliacciata che mette in ridicolo l’intera nazione.
> Quando assumi certe cariche e responsabilità hai anche degli obblighi ed evitare questo tipo di atteggiamenti è uno dei primi.


Fino a che il paese funziona penso che ai Finlandesi freghi zero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Agosto 2022)

Immaginate uscisse un video simile sulla Meloni...


----------



## Swaitak (18 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Immaginate uscisse un video simile sulla Meloni...


su di lei al massimo trovi i cortei di Predappio


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2022)

Che pall* comunque, qualcuno confonde moralità e moralismo. Non sta facendo niente di male, si sta divertendo a una festa come una persona normale, quale è, anche i politici hanno diritto alla vita privata, anche se da quando ci sono i social sta diventando impossibile. Per altro il video doveva rimanere privato, si è fidata di qualcuno di sbagliato. E allora? Che male fa? Pure il Signore partecipava alle feste (e lì convertì Matteo), anche gli Apostoli fecero un pranzo-festa ad Antiochia (e lì litigarono pure Pietro e Paolo), non è nulla di male.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Fino a che il paese funziona penso che ai Finlandesi freghi zero.




Governare la Finlandia non è certo complicato come governare l’Italia.


----------



## Mika (18 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Governare la Finlandia non è certo complicato come governare l’Italia.


Questo è vero, anche la Finlandia se venisse Governata alla Italiana maniera andrebbe a finire nel burrone anzi forse si troverebbe peggio. Se pensi a quanto potenziale economico e di risorse ha il nostro paese e quanto ne ha la Finlandia...


----------



## vota DC (18 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Fino a che il paese funziona penso che ai Finlandesi freghi zero.


La vecchia classe dirigente finlandese è riuscita a perdere una guerra mondiale a fianco dei nazisti senza rimetterci un centimetro di territorio o sganciare un soldo come riparazione.
Questi riescono incasinarsi anche schierandosi dalla parte della principale potenza mondiale: di prove di incapacità ne stanno dando parecchie. Del resto a differenza dei politici italiani hanno trovato la tavola imbandita e la pappa pronta: pensiamo a Berlusconi che però è venuto dopo la bancarotta ma mi sa che questi sono alla fase Craxi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Agosto 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3027
> ma la tizia con gli occhiali è tipo il vlministro alla cultura?vedo che è presente in molte serate istituzionali


sarà lesbica, mi pare abbia 2 mamme.


----------



## sampapot (19 Agosto 2022)

sicuramente non ha tenuto il contegno richiesto dalla sua carica istituzionale, ma quando l'hanno eletta sapevano che era molto giovane, quindi se la tengono, con pregi e difetti (aggiungo che lassù hanno una mentalità un pò diversa dalla nostra)


----------



## davidsdave80 (19 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dite quel che vi pare, ma è una roba imbarazzante. Un capo di Stato dovrebbe rappresentare ben altro. Nel mio immaginario dovrebbe essere tipo piero angela, inteso proprio come figura pubblica di sobrietà, idee politiche e quant'altro le lascio in secondo piano.
> 
> Giustamente Salvini fu distrutto dopo la performance ridicola al papete, per questa invece sembra che vada tutta bene. Basta metterci un uomo nel video, o qualunque personaggio politicamente avverso che magicamente diventerebbe lo schifo supremo, altro che "che male c'è".


metaforicamente..." ti bacio in fronte"... probabilmente la finlandia non ha tutti sti problemi... prima di questa festa.. altre foto con Dr Martens e minigonna ad un festival.....molto rilassata Sanna.. nonostante i casini creati con i vicini russi ( vedi adesione Nato..)


----------



## davidsdave80 (19 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque imbarazzante.
> Vi immaginate un draghi, Conte, o chi per loro salirà se esce un video simile?
> Una pagliacciata che mette in ridicolo l’intera nazione.
> Quando assumi certe cariche e responsabilità hai anche degli obblighi ed evitare questo tipo di atteggiamenti è uno dei primi.


per il mondo ... che rappresenta.. questo e altro .. mi sembra uno stile di vita edulcorato alla "peace & love" di seessantottina memoria.. li almeno pero erano piu coerenti su tutti i fronti ( pace e amore intendo)...


----------



## Miro (19 Agosto 2022)

Il doppiopesismo della stampa è imbarazzante, una levata di scudi per difenderla perchè è dalla parte "giusta" della narrativa liberal. Salvini al Papeete, che ha fatto una figura oltremodo ridicola, è stato invece crocifisso in sala mensa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Agosto 2022)

Ma lascerete vivere la sua vita privata come vuole. Il fatto che sia una figura pubblica non vuol dire che deve comportarsi come una 80enne. Se rispetta la legge ben venga che vive anche la sua vita privata con leggerezza. 

È giovanissima


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Agosto 2022)

È donna ed eterosessusle ovvio che non va bene, se fosse stato un politico di colore gli avevano già intitolato una piazza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Agosto 2022)

*Escono altri video della Marin, in un privé, mentre scambia effusioni con un uomo che non è suo marito (la Marin è sposata da 18 anni). Gli uomini sarebbero addirittura tre, secondo i tabloid che hanno in mano altro materiale.
Ma la polemica è anche politica. I media fanno notare che in quei giorni la Marin era nel pieno delle sue funzioni, dal momento che aveva già cancellato una vacanza, e dunque non aveva passato i poteri al ministro della Difesa, come fatto in altre occasioni. *


----------



## vota DC (19 Agosto 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma lascerete vivere la sua vita privata come vuole. Il fatto che sia una figura pubblica non vuol dire che deve comportarsi come una 80enne. Se rispetta la legge ben venga che vive anche la sua vita privata con leggerezza.
> 
> È giovanissima


Veramente lei ha detto "che non è così e che è un complotto di Putin". Giovanissima o no questa ha bisogno della badante che la giri sennò muore con la schiuma in bocca nel sonno.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Escono altri video della Marin, in un privé, mentre scambia effusioni con un uomo che non è suo marito (la Marin è sposata da 18 anni). Gli uomini sarebbero addirittura tre, secondo i tabloid che hanno in mano altro materiale.
> Ma la polemica è anche politica. I media fanno notare che in quei giorni la Marin era nel pieno delle sue funzioni, dal momento che aveva già cancellato una vacanza, e dunque non aveva passato i poteri al ministro della Difesa, come fatto in altre occasioni. *


lo sapevo che era porcellina


----------



## Raryof (19 Agosto 2022)

Porcella e dominatrix mi sa.


----------



## mabadi (19 Agosto 2022)

Se solo Silvio avesse 20 anni in meno.... Eravamo noi, mr Obama, Vladimiro, bufali Bill , asnar e Sanna Marin...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Escono altri video della Marin, in un privé, mentre scambia effusioni con un uomo che non è suo marito (la Marin è sposata da 18 anni). *Gli uomini sarebbero addirittura tre*, secondo i tabloid che hanno in mano altro materiale.
> Ma la polemica è anche politica. I media fanno notare che in quei giorni la Marin era nel pieno delle sue funzioni, dal momento che aveva già cancellato una vacanza, e dunque non aveva passato i poteri al ministro della Difesa, come fatto in altre occasioni.



E' già stata resa nota l'identità dei 3 uomini :


Vladimir
Vladimirovič
Putin
  
Comunque questa sarà defenestrata a breve.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Escono altri video della Marin, in un privé, mentre scambia effusioni con un uomo che non è suo marito (la Marin è sposata da 18 anni). Gli uomini sarebbero addirittura tre, secondo i tabloid che hanno in mano altro materiale.
> Ma la polemica è anche politica. I media fanno notare che in quei giorni la Marin era nel pieno delle sue funzioni, dal momento che aveva già cancellato una vacanza, e dunque non aveva passato i poteri al ministro della Difesa, come fatto in altre occasioni. *


ma lasciatela vivere poverina cit cit cit ahahahah!!!
che vacca ma come si fa a votare una così
la nicole minetti finlandese.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma lasciatela vivere poverina cit cit cit ahahahah!!!
> che vacca ma come si fa a votare una così
> la nicole minetti finlandese.


I nordici sono talmente ricchi e senza stimoli che o si suicidano per mancanza di scopo o fanno ste robe stupide...


----------



## pazzomania (19 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Escono altri video della Marin, in un privé, mentre scambia effusioni con un uomo che non è suo marito (la Marin è sposata da 18 anni). Gli uomini sarebbero addirittura tre, secondo i tabloid che hanno in mano altro materiale.
> Ma la polemica è anche politica. I media fanno notare che in quei giorni la Marin era nel pieno delle sue funzioni, dal momento che aveva già cancellato una vacanza, e dunque non aveva passato i poteri al ministro della Difesa, come fatto in altre occasioni. *


Andiamo bene.

Già è anomalo che una ragazzina detenga tale potere, anzi è forse deleterio.
L' esperienza non si compra al supermercato, come diceva Gattuso.


----------



## Mika (19 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Andiamo bene.
> 
> Già è anomalo che una ragazzina detenga tale potere, anzi è forse deleterio.
> L' esperienza non si compra al supermercato, come diceva Gattuso.


Infatti i nostri primi ministri sono ultrasessantenni che hanno reso lustro al nostro paese negli ultimi anni grazie alla loro grande esperienza sul campo


----------



## pazzomania (19 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Infatti i nostri primi ministri sono ultrasessantenni che hanno reso lustro al nostro paese negli ultimi anni grazie alla loro grande esperienza sul campo


Va beh

Un primo ministro della mia età, sono certo non sia all' altezza.

Uno di 50-60 anni, almeno ho il dubbio che sia possibile.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Agosto 2022)

beh dai almeno qui si vede una bella ragazza giovane che balla...nei video privati rubati dei nostri politici invece si sente uno scimmione che sbraita  

(e che non fa paura manco a un bambino peraltro..ma quello non diteglielo sennò si frustra ancora di piu


----------



## mandraghe (19 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Escono altri video della Marin, in un privé, mentre scambia effusioni con un uomo che non è suo marito (la Marin è sposata da 18 anni). Gli uomini sarebbero addirittura tre, secondo i tabloid che hanno in mano altro materiale.
> Ma la polemica è anche politica. I media fanno notare che in quei giorni la Marin era nel pieno delle sue funzioni, dal momento che aveva già cancellato una vacanza, e dunque non aveva passato i poteri al ministro della Difesa, come fatto in altre occasioni. *




L’affare si ingrossa...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' già stata resa nota l'identità dei 3 uomini :
> 
> 
> Vladimir
> ...


Probabile. Agli occhi dell'opinione pubblica fanno più scalpore ste cose che pagare il pizzo alla mafia


----------



## __king george__ (19 Agosto 2022)

ho letto qualche commento sulla sua pagina...mi sembra che i finlandesi grosso modo stiano con lei

comunque avanti di arrivare ai livelli di Silvio ha voglia di mangiare minestra...faccia qualche orgia con decine di uomini di 20 anni (magari anche qualche minorenne) e poi ne riparliamo...dilettante! ma hai tempo per crescere tranquilla..


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Agosto 2022)

La gente non riesce più a fare le cose senza riprendersi? Porca miseria che mondo cerebroleso.


----------



## Simo98 (19 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Andiamo bene.
> 
> Già è anomalo che una ragazzina detenga tale potere, anzi è forse deleterio.
> L' esperienza non si compra al supermercato, come diceva Gattuso.


L'età media dei membri dell'Assemblea Costituente italiana era di 40 anni
Certo erano altri tempi, un 40enne di allora è un 50enne di adesso, ma uno dei nostri problemi è che siamo un paese vecchio, gestito da vecchi e pensato per vecchi
Nei paesi scandinavi hanno tutt'altro modo di pensare e infatti questo video ha fatto più scalpore in Italia, conservatrice e arretrata come pochi


----------



## pazzomania (19 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> La gente non riesce più a fare le cose senza riprendersi? Porca miseria che mondo cerebroleso.


Ormai se non lo immortali con lo smartphone è come se non fosse mai accaduto.

Siamo nel campo del mistico


----------



## pazzomania (19 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> L'età media dei membri dell'Assemblea Costituente italiana era di 40 anni
> Certo erano altri tempi, un 40enne di allora è un 50enne di adesso, ma uno dei nostri problemi è che siamo un paese vecchio, gestito da vecchi e pensato per vecchi
> Nei paesi scandinavi hanno tutt'altro modo di pensare e infatti questo video ha fatto più scalpore in Italia, conservatrice e arretrata come pochi


40 non sono 35, cambia il mondo.

Se sei del 98 come da nick, lo capirai da solo, vedrai.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uscito sul web il video di un festino privato di Sanna Marin, in cui la giovane premier finlandese balla scatenata.
> Polemiche sul web, la premier è accusata di aver fatto uso di alcool e droghe. Ma c'è anche chi la difende.
> 
> La replica della Marin:
> ...


Che degrado

Questa ha 36 anni ragazzi non 25..


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> L'età media dei membri dell'Assemblea Costituente italiana era di 40 anni
> Certo erano altri tempi, un 40enne di allora è un 50enne di adesso, ma uno dei nostri problemi è che siamo un paese vecchio, gestito da vecchi e pensato per vecchi
> *Nei paesi scandinavi hanno tutt'altro modo di pensare e infatti questo video ha fatto più scalpore in Italia, conservatrice e arretrata come pochi*


Ehhmm No..

Ha fatto scalpore ovunque e se fosse successo da noi (Danimarca) si sarebbe dovuta dimettere forse o comunque sarebbe finita nei casini lo stesso.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Agosto 2022)

*Secondo l'esperto di cybersicurezza Petteri Järvinen è possibile che i russi abbiano hackerato il telefono o gli account social di qualcuno vicino alla Marin , anche se il video è apparso per la prima volta su un profilo Instagram di un conoscente della Marin.*


----------



## Swaitak (19 Agosto 2022)

non sono stato io, ha stato Putin


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'esperto di cybersicurezza Petteri Järvinen è possibile che i russi abbiano hackerato il telefono o gli account social di qualcuno vicino alla Marin , anche se il video è apparso per la prima volta su un profilo Instagram di un conoscente della Marin.*


premesso che gli attacchi cyber dei russi non sono un mistero, che evitino di rendersi ridicoli con ste cose però.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ormai se non lo immortali con lo smartphone è come se non fosse mai accaduto.
> 
> Siamo nel campo del mistico


Da 200.000 anni fa fino a pochi decenni fa l homo sapiens ha sempre fatto le sue cose vivendo bene con sé stesso. Soddisfatto così. 
Oggi una grave patologia impedisce questo. Come hai detto, se non immortali non va bene. Alle persone viene un prurito al cervello. Se non immortali poi ti sale il pentimento. E subito dopo che entri pure nella basilica di San Pietro, e quando balli, e prima di iniziare a consumare ogni caspio di pasto al ristorante che la gente inizia con le foto e con i video all anima de li mortacci loro


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'esperto di cybersicurezza Petteri Järvinen è possibile che i russi abbiano hackerato il telefono o gli account social di qualcuno vicino alla Marin , anche se il video è apparso per la prima volta su un profilo Instagram di un conoscente della Marin.*



Il prossimo passo sarà hackerare il telefono di Brunetta


----------



## ROQ (19 Agosto 2022)

dico solo che avrei avuto piacere nel partecipare


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'esperto di cybersicurezza Petteri Järvinen è possibile che i russi abbiano hackerato il telefono o gli account social di qualcuno vicino alla Marin , anche se il video è apparso per la prima volta su un profilo Instagram di un conoscente della Marin.*


No, dai davvero? È proprio vero che ormai gli occidentali mediamente sono dei poverini, non solo noi italiani...


----------



## Raryof (19 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'esperto di cybersicurezza Petteri Järvinen è possibile che i russi abbiano hackerato il telefono o gli account social di qualcuno vicino alla Marin , anche se il video è apparso per la prima volta su un profilo Instagram di un conoscente della Marin.*


Найдите секс-видео, пожалуйста.


----------



## Sam (19 Agosto 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3027
> ma la tizia con gli occhiali è tipo il vlministro alla cultura?vedo che è presente in molte serate istituzionali


L’avranno reclutata col metodo Cetto.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'esperto di cybersicurezza Petteri Järvinen è possibile che i russi abbiano hackerato il telefono o gli account social di qualcuno vicino alla Marin , anche se il video è apparso per la prima volta su un profilo Instagram di un conoscente della Marin.*



Ovviamente.

Forza Zelenschi!!! Russi defaultosi e cattivoni!!!

(vediamo se gli hacker russi rimuovono il post, vi farò sapere, N.D.R.)


----------



## Djici (19 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Escono altri video della Marin, in un privé, mentre scambia effusioni con un uomo che non è suo marito (la Marin è sposata da 18 anni). Gli uomini sarebbero addirittura tre, secondo i tabloid che hanno in mano altro materiale.
> Ma la polemica è anche politica. I media fanno notare che in quei giorni la Marin era nel pieno delle sue funzioni, dal momento che aveva già cancellato una vacanza, e dunque non aveva passato i poteri al ministro della Difesa, come fatto in altre occasioni. *


Mi dispiace ma fino a quando non avrai messo i video e non li avrò visto con i miei occhi rimarrà solo propaganda


----------



## vota DC (19 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Andiamo bene.
> 
> Già è anomalo che una ragazzina detenga tale potere, anzi è forse deleterio.
> L' esperienza non si compra al supermercato, come diceva Gattuso.


In realtà l'età ci starebbe: Renzi è diventato PM nella gerontofila Italia a 39 e questa a 34....c'è un dettaglio però: Renzi ha finito gli studi a 24 anni e quindi è diventato premier 15 anni dopo la laurea mentre questa non era seria come studentessa e ha finito a 32 anni nel 2017 e due anni dopo la laurea era già ai vertici. Kurz era più giovane di lei però ha rinunciato agli studi per fare politica quindi è diventato premier con parecchia esperienza.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Agosto 2022)

ma perchè tutto questo interesse mediatico a questa vicenda? non lo capisco mica..

la finlandia non conta una sega su

per dire se il premier peruviano viene accuato di corruzione non ne parla nessuno..non capisco perchè sta cosa desta cosi interesse

che poi non ha fatto mica un reato..è come se viene fuori che il premier norvegese ha tradito la moglie e ci sono le prove...interessante proprio..  

ATTENZIONE: sto parlando dell'Italia e degli altri paesi ovviamente..in casa loro è ovvio che se ne parli


----------



## Swaitak (19 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma perchè tutto questo interesse mediatico a questa vicenda? non lo capisco mica..
> 
> la finlandia non conta una sega su
> 
> ...


Perché siamo la patria dei Signorini


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Agosto 2022)

Adesso ho riletto alcuni post, ebbene @Swaitak , che credevo fosse un ragazzino tranquillo, ha mostrato il mostro interno.. un bel porcellone.. Vedo un po' di @gabri65 (Che ha dato tutto se stesso nel periodo di lockdown in questi due anni) in lui


----------



## Sam (19 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ehhmm No..
> 
> Ha fatto scalpore ovunque e se fosse successo da noi (Danimarca) si sarebbe dovuta dimettere forse o comunque sarebbe finita nei casini lo stesso.


Se fosse successo da noi, il vero sgomento sarebbe stato il fatto che ha passato la serata in locale a spese sue, anziché passarla a Villa Certosa, per poi andare a divertirsi a spese del “papi”.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che degrado
> 
> Questa ha 36 anni ragazzi non 25..


diciamo 16... dai quelle robe da sfigata oltre ai 20 di solito le fai forse solo se sei sotto forte.
roba che un premier non può permettersi.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Agosto 2022)

arrabbiato perché ormai è tutto una fiction 
contento perché un bel [email protected] è una boccata d aria fresca altro che [email protected] e trenini vari


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> diciamo 16... dai quelle robe da sfigata oltre ai 20 di solito le fai forse solo se sei sotto forte.
> roba che un premier non può permettersi.



Sembra proprio una tik toker di 15 anni. Rimango perplesso di come non ci si renda conto della cosa. Anche non fosse stata presidente di una nazione, ma una persona qualunque, rappresenterebbe in pieno il degrado umano odierno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma perchè tutto questo interesse mediatico a questa vicenda? non lo capisco mica..
> 
> *la finlandia non conta una sega su*
> 
> ...



Beh,con la loro richiesta di entrare nella NATO stanno contribuendo ad alzare la tensione e ad affossarci ancora di più  
Quindi si,in parte ci interessa.
Se poi ha preso queste decisioni proprio mentre si sollazzava con tot uomini nel privè,ci interessa ancora di più.

Meglio approfondire e aspettare i video....


----------



## Djici (19 Agosto 2022)

Ha fatto un test per dimostrare che non aveva preso droghe


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

La Marin è una povera dilettante rispetto ai nostri politici…


----------



## Atletico Maniero (19 Agosto 2022)

Nel video dove balla col cantante finlandese a me pare proprio che all'inizio la baci sul collo, dopo se sono semplicemente amici buon per loro, però sembrano amici alquanto particolari. Diciamo che se fossi il marito della Marin sarei certamente incazzato come una vipera


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un test per dimostrare che non aveva preso droghe


non essere drogata per far certe figure è un'aggravante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Agosto 2022)

Quelli nei video comunque non sono amici.
Sono tutti vip altolocati, tipo i nostri Ferragnez o Belen.
Dicono che parlino di "farina" nei video, penso che qualcosa di losco se si è scatenato tutto questo casino ci sia.
Un semplice sculettamento non genera questo casino.

Forse stanno cercando ancora di limitare i danni ma alcuni buoi sono scappati dalla stalla.
Non penso sia finita qui, vedremo nei prossimi giorni...


----------



## Atletico Maniero (19 Agosto 2022)

Non so se si possa inserire il video secondo le regole del sito, nel caso cancellate pure il mio commento in toto


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quelli nei video comunque non sono amici.
> Sono tutti vip altolocati, tipo i nostri Ferragnez o Belen.
> Dicono che parlino di "farina" nei video, penso che qualcosa di losco se si è scatenato tutto questo casino ci sia.
> Un semplice sculettamento non genera questo casino.
> ...



In Finlandia non hanno molto di cui parlare. Ora almeno possono discutere di qualcosa.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Agosto 2022)

Nel frattempo Apple rilascia aggiornamenti di sicurezza per una falla che rende hackerabili Iphone e Mac .
Stanno facendo di tutto per proteggerla


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Agosto 2022)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Non so se si possa inserire il video secondo le regole del sito, nel caso cancellate pure il mio commento in toto



L'alce il marito sarà proprio felicissimo in questo momento


----------



## Djici (19 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'alce il marito sarà proprio felicissimo in questo momento


Mi piace pensare che lui stava con 5 prostitute 
Se no il povero cristo andrà a spararsi


----------



## mil77 (19 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> penso che ai finlandesi non interessa una beata cippa di cosa fa la premier nella sua vita privata.


Bravo. E non dovrebbe interessare a nessuno. Uno deve essere giudicato per come lavora e se è bravo o meno, quello che fa nella vita privata sono esclusivamente fatti suoi e nessuno deve essere autorizzato a metterci il becco.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Bravo. E non dovrebbe interessare a nessuno. Uno deve essere giudicato per come lavora e se è bravo o meno, quello che fa nella vita privata sono esclusivamente fatti suoi e nessuno deve essere autorizzato a metterci il becco.



Certo la vita privata deve essere salvaguardata ma si sa che un personaggio pubblico non può avere una vita privata come un cittadino comune. Nel caso specifico è puro gossip e tale resterà sempre se non venissero poi a galla circostanze diverse.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un test per dimostrare che non aveva preso droghe



Un test antidroga il 19 di agosto ?
Quando i video "rubacchiati" risalgono al 6 agosto ?   

Non so se definirla furba o appartenente alla famiglia dei minkiotauri


----------



## Raryof (20 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un test antidroga il 19 di agosto ?
> Quando i video "rubacchiati" risalgono al 6 agosto ?
> 
> Non so se definirla furba o appartenente alla famiglia dei minkiotauri


A quanto pare dovrebbe avere origini italiane, non si sa se sarde o venete.
Ora capisco tutto Sanna, aspettiamo di vederti all'opera meglio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Agosto 2022)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Non so se si possa inserire il video secondo le regole del sito, nel caso cancellate pure il mio commento in toto



Non seguo bene la politica, ne tantomeno sto cesso a pedali. 

Ma cosa ci sarebbe di strano in questo video? Chiedo seriamente eh.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un test antidroga il 19 di agosto ?
> Quando i video "rubacchiati" risalgono al 6 agosto ?
> 
> Non so se definirla furba o appartenente alla famiglia dei minkiotauri


sembra la storia di Palomino


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non seguo bene la politica, ne tantomeno sto cesso a pedali.
> 
> Ma cosa ci sarebbe di strano in questo video? Chiedo seriamente eh.


di strano non c'è niente se sei una persona normale come tante altre, ma se sei il premier credo non ci sia manco da spiegare cosi ci sia di sbagliato


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> di strano non c'è niente se sei una persona normale come tante altre, ma se sei il premier credo non ci sia manco da spiegare cosi ci sia di sbagliato



Nel video si vede lei che balla con un tipo e si bacia. Anche se premier non ci vedo nulla di male.


----------



## danjr (20 Agosto 2022)

Non ci trovo nulla di male cmw..! Lei stupenda per altro.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Nel video si vede lei che balla con un tipo e si bacia. Anche se premie*r non ci vedo nulla di male.*



Forse che non si tratta del marito?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Nel video si vede lei che balla con un tipo e si bacia. Anche se premier non ci vedo nulla di male.


un tipo che non è suo marito  se non ci vedi niente di male cosa ti devo dire. Fatto sta che se ricopri cariche pubbliche non ti puoi mettere in condizioni imbarazzanti e soprattutto in condizioni ricattabili, in questo caso i video sono ormai pubblici, ma se il tizio che ha fatto il video avesse detto o mi dai questo appalto/favore ecc oppure faccio uscire il video in cui fai la zoccoletta con un tipo che non è il cornutone di tuo marito.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse che non si tratta del marito?



Manco sapevo che fosse sposata sta qua


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> un tipo che non è suo marito  se non ci vedi niente di male cosa ti devo dire. Fatto sta che se ricopri cariche pubbliche non ti puoi mettere in condizioni imbarazzanti e soprattutto in condizioni ricattabili, in questo caso i video sono ormai pubblici, ma se il tizio che ha fatto il video avesse detto o mi dai questo appalto/favore ecc oppure faccio uscire il video in cui fai la zoccoletta con un tipo che non è il cornutone di tuo marito.



Secondo te io so che questa tizia, che manco sapevo esistesse fino all'altro giorno è sposata?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Manco sapevo che fosse sposata sta qua



È sposata ed ha pure una figlia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Secondo te io so che questa tizia, che manco sapevo esistesse fino all'altro giorno è sposata?


e da me che vuoi? informati prima di commentare, cosa ti devo dire. Ma pure fosse il marito, una che fa il premier non puo compotarsi come una bimbaminkia di 15 anni, se vuoi comportarti cosi non fai il premier, mica è obbligatorio, ci sono mille mila altri lavori


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e da me che vuoi? informati prima di commentare, cosa ti devo dire. Ma pure fosse il marito, una che fa il premier non puo compotarsi come una bimbaminkia di 15 anni, se vuoi comportarti cosi non fai il premier, mica è obbligatorio, ci sono mille mila altri lavori



Ma chi ti ha cahato di striscio? Io ho quotato il post di Atletico Miniero, quindi quello che si è intromesso sei tu. Il che vuoi lo dovrei scrivere io. 

Mi informo qua, è un forum di calcio, non di politica, chiedo quello che mi pare e piace.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti ha cahato di striscio? Io ho quotato il post di Atletico Miniero, quindi quello che si è intromesso sei tu. Il che vuoi lo dovrei scrivere io.
> 
> Mi informo qua, è un forum di calcio, non di politica, chiedo quello che mi pare e piace.


tu hai scritto non ci vedi niente di male, e io ti ho detto che a prescindere dal fatto che quello fosse o meno il marito, qualcosa di male c'è, perche un politico non puo mettersi in situazioni ricattabili


----------



## ARKANA (20 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un test antidroga il 19 di agosto ?
> Quando i video "rubacchiati" risalgono al 6 agosto ?
> 
> Non so se definirla furba o appartenente alla famiglia dei minkiotauri


Se fa il test del capello possono essere rivelate con precisione le droghe utilizzate nei 90 giorni precedenti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> tu hai scritto non ci vedi niente di male, e io ti ho detto che a prescindere dal fatto che quello fosse o meno il marito, qualcosa di male c'è, perche un politico non puo mettersi in situazioni ricattabili



Io ho scritto questo messaggio che quoto. 

"Non seguo bene la politica, ne tantomeno sto cesso a pedali.

Ma cosa ci sarebbe di strano in questo video? Chiedo seriamente eh" 


Se fosse stata single, anche se premier non ci vedrei nulla di male. Si baciano e basta, manco le tocca il sedere il tipo. Nulla di imbarazzante.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Ridicola.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho scritto questo messaggio che quoto.
> 
> "Non seguo bene la politica, ne tantomeno sto cesso a pedali.
> 
> ...


ma pure fosse stata single, non è che ti puoi mettere in situazioni imbarazzanti come qualsiasi altra persona, se vuoi fare le cose delle persone normali non fai il politico, da grandi poteri derivano grandi responsabilità diceva quel tale


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma pure fosse stata single, non è che ti puoi mettere in situazioni imbarazzanti come qualsiasi altra persona, se vuoi fare le cose delle persone normali non fai il politico, da grandi poteri derivano grandi responsabilità diceva quel tale



Visioni e punti di vista differenti. Chiaramente ognuno la pensa come gli pare. 

Per quanto mi riguarda, se esce il video di un politico single, che si limona con il proprio partner, io continuerò a non vederci nulla di strano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2022)

*Repubblica (si cita testualmente): "Sanna Marin, la sua gioia di vivere è una lezione politica. Ci vorrebbe il sentimento profondo della festa. Non l'invidia accecata per ottenere una poltrona, ma la riforma innanzitutto dei cuori."*


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica (si cita testualmente): "Sanna Marin, la sua gioia di vivere è una lezione politica. Ci vorrebbe il sentimento profondo della festa. Non l'invidia accecata per ottenere una poltrona, ma la riforma innanzitutto dei cuori."*



Il marito sarà senza alcun dubbio d’accordo


----------



## Dexter (20 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica (si cita testualmente): "Sanna Marin, la sua gioia di vivere è una lezione politica. Ci vorrebbe il sentimento profondo della festa. Non l'invidia accecata per ottenere una poltrona, ma la riforma innanzitutto dei cuori."*


Cosa direbbero se in sti video ci fosse la Meloni ? Sarebbe troppo divertente


----------



## Controcorrente (20 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Visioni e punti di vista differenti. Chiaramente ognuno la pensa come gli pare.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, se esce il video di un politico single, che si limona con il proprio partner, io continuerò a non vederci nulla di strano.


Premetto che sono un po’ provocatorio. Se vedessi lo stesso video di un festino sorrisi, alcool e balli di un giocatore del Milan dopo una sconfitta 4-0 in un derby cosa diresti?

Ci sono lavori e lavori e se scegli di essere esposto (non te l’ha prescritto il medico) hai degli stimoli professionali ed economici sicuramente superiori, ma sai che il tuo lavoro non finisce alle 18.00, hai un obbligo morale di essere sempre coerente con il tuo ruolo. Vale anche per un manager, un personaggio pubblico, uno sportivo appunto, ma a maggior ragione se ricopri un ruolo politico.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Cosa direbbero se in sti video ci fosse la Meloni ? Sarebbe troppo divertente




Letta lo pagherebbe milioni


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica (si cita testualmente): "Sanna Marin, la sua gioia di vivere è una lezione politica. Ci vorrebbe il sentimento profondo della festa. Non l'invidia accecata per ottenere una poltrona, ma la riforma innanzitutto dei cuori."*


che schifo di giornale, almeno quelli di berlusconi non fanno finta di essere superpartes e di alta moralità, questi fanno i moralizzatori a convenienza, voglio vedere se al posto di questa smandrappata ci fosse stata la meloni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica (si cita testualmente): "Sanna Marin, la sua gioia di vivere è una lezione politica. Ci vorrebbe il sentimento profondo della festa. Non l'invidia accecata per ottenere una poltrona, ma la riforma innanzitutto dei cuori."*



Non ricordo Repubblica esprimersi in questo modo su Salvini quando venne ripreso a ballare al papeete


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> che schifo di giornale, almeno quelli di berlusconi non fanno finta di essere superpartes e di alta moralità, questi fanno i moralizzatori a convenienza, voglio vedere *se al posto di questa smandrappata ci fosse stata la meloni*



Deve stare molto attenta. Non aspettano altro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Visioni e punti di vista differenti. Chiaramente ognuno la pensa come gli pare.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, se esce il video di un politico single, che si limona con il proprio partner, io continuerò a non vederci nulla di strano.


ma non è questione di punti di vista, al giorno di oggi pure uno fuori dal mondo sa che se fai un video il rischio che venga pubblicato è alto, quindi se sei un politico e ti fai riprendere in certi comportamenti o sei fessa perche sottovaluti il rischio oppure sei talmente ubriaca/strafatta da pardere lucidità, entrambe le cose non sono compatibili con uno che deve prendere le decisioni sulla vita di molte persone.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ricordo Repubblica esprimersi in questo modo su Salvini quando venne ripreso a ballare al papeete




Ballava male?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ballava male?



Non ricordo,io guardavo la cubista mica salvene


----------



## Swaitak (20 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ricordo Repubblica esprimersi in questo modo su Salvini quando venne ripreso a ballare al papeete


''L'affermarsi di un totalitarismo pop con l'astuta necessità di distrarre la gente dai tanti guai italiani buttandola in caciara''


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ricordo,io guardavo la cubista mica salvene
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3035



Salvini la ricorda meglio


----------



## Sam (20 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho scritto questo messaggio che quoto.
> 
> "Non seguo bene la politica, ne tantomeno sto cesso a pedali.
> 
> ...


Può non essere imbarazzante per uno che non conta niente (non prenderla come offesa, eh), ma il discorso cambia radicalmente quando ricopri una carica, pubblica o privata che sia.

Quando ricopri una carica dirigenziale, la reputazione viene prima di ogni cosa, perché tu rappresenti nel mondo le persone che sono sotto di te e l’azienda (o in questo caso lo Stato) per cui lavori.
La presenza, la sobrietà e il rispetto per il ruolo che si ricopre vengono prima di ogni cosa.
Quando ti siedi ad un tavolo delle trattative non devi essere ricordato come quello che ballava ubriaco e limonava con gente a caso.

Questo non vuol dire che non si debba avere una vita privata, ma solo che quest’ultima deve andare di pari passo con la posizione che si ricopre nella società.

Può non piacere, ma è così.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Se non sei una persona comune hai privilegi ma anche doveri che una persona comune non ha.


----------



## davidsdave80 (20 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Può non essere imbarazzante per uno che non conta niente (non prenderla come offesa, eh), ma il discorso cambia radicalmente quando ricopri una carica, pubblica o privata che sia.
> 
> Quando ricopri una carica dirigenziale, la reputazione viene prima di ogni cosa, perché tu rappresenti nel mondo le persone che sono sotto di te e l’azienda (o in questo caso lo Stato) per cui lavori.
> La presenza, la sobrietà e il rispetto per il ruolo che si ricopre vengono prima di ogni cosa.
> ...


Esatto


----------



## kekkopot (20 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uscito sul web il video di un festino privato di Sanna Marin, in cui la giovane premier finlandese balla scatenata.
> Polemiche sul web, la premier è accusata di aver fatto uso di alcool e droghe. Ma c'è anche chi la difende.
> 
> La replica della Marin:
> ...


Non ci vedo nulla di male. Al massimo con il suo ruolo un pò di ingenuità a far uscire un video del genere.
Comunque sembra anche una bella topa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica (si cita testualmente): "Sanna Marin, la sua gioia di vivere è una lezione politica. Ci vorrebbe il sentimento profondo della festa. Non l'invidia accecata per ottenere una poltrona, ma la riforma innanzitutto dei cuori."*


con nicole minetti parlavano di gioia di vivere?


----------



## Dexter (20 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Può non essere imbarazzante per uno che non conta niente (non prenderla come offesa, eh), ma il discorso cambia radicalmente quando ricopri una carica, pubblica o privata che sia.
> 
> Quando ricopri una carica dirigenziale, la reputazione viene prima di ogni cosa, perché tu rappresenti nel mondo le persone che sono sotto di te e l’azienda (o in questo caso lo Stato) per cui lavori.
> La presenza, la sobrietà e il rispetto per il ruolo che si ricopre vengono prima di ogni cosa.
> ...


Anche perché, opinione mia personale, il codice di comportamento non scritto é implicito nel tuo salario...


----------



## __king george__ (20 Agosto 2022)

in realtà tutti i discorsi che fate sul decoro,il comportamento fuori dal lavoro,ecc sono tutti giusti ma relativi

a mio avviso non c'è un DEVI o NON DEVI fare (tranne che in alcuni casi sia scritto sul contratto o sui regolamenti di eventuali albi)

uno fa come vuole poi è la vita stessa (la societa,i clienti,i datori di lavoro,ecc) a scremare e a giudicare di fatto se uno è idoneo o meno

per dire se io devo andare da un avvocato e lo vedo in giro con la birra in mano vestito come un alternativo farò molta fatica ad andarci...certo è che se l'ho già usato e ci ho già vinto varie cause probabilmente ci vado lo stesso

l'esempio che ho preso in realtà non è proprio il massimo visto che li c'è il discorso del decoro imposto dall'albo ecc però comununque può essere esteso a tutti i lavori...dai dirigenti ai cantanti ecc ma anche ai politici

se si candida il cantante dei Maneskin a sindaco e prende i voti per farlo,vuol dire che la gente ha scelto che il suo look è idoneo

o un Fabrizio Corona se preferite uno piu "maschio" ma iper tatuato orecchini ecc..vuol dire che la gente lo vuole cosi

non so se sono riuscito a far capire il mio punto di vista...che prescinde poi dal caso specifico della Marin


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in realtà tutti i discorsi che fate sul decoro,il comportamento fuori dal lavoro,ecc sono tutti giusti ma relativi
> 
> a mio avviso non c'è un DEVI o NON DEVI fare (tranne che in alcuni casi sia scritto sul contratto o sui regolamenti di eventuali albi)
> 
> ...


ma il problema non è quello, in parlamento abbiamo avuto cicciolina, ma di cicciolina sapevi cosa faceva, poi in base al proprio senso di decoro uno poteva giudicarlo positivo o negativo, questa tizia qua si è messa in una posizione di essere ricattabile e un politico non puo essere sotto ricatto di nessuno. Un altro esempio è salvini al papete, li salvini agiva secondo la sua natura da buffone ma non era ricattibile quindi uno puo giudicarlo normale o indecoroso in base alla propria visione della vita e di conseguenza decidere se votarlo o meno, mentre un marrazzo che si fa beccare mentre viene inchiappettato dai trans si mette in una condizione scomoda di ricatto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2022)

Mobilitazione social per Sanna Marin.​"Dance with Sanna", le donne finlandesi ballano sui social in solidarietà.​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mobilitazione social per Sanna Marin.​"Dance with Sanna", le donne finlandesi ballano sui social in solidarietà.​



Speriamo almeno emerga tanta gnocca.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mobilitazione social per Sanna Marin.​"Dance with Sanna", le donne finlandesi ballano sui social in solidarietà.​


quindi per solidarietà dovevamo fare i bunga bunga, a saperlo prima


----------



## neversayconte (20 Agosto 2022)

gnocca mononeuronica, lei e le bimbe di sanna sui social


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mobilitazione social per Sanna Marin.​"Dance with Sanna", le donne finlandesi ballano sui social in solidarietà.​


ballano o "ballano"?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mobilitazione social per Sanna Marin.​"Dance with Sanna", le donne finlandesi ballano sui social in solidarietà.​



Forse pure queste ballerine hanno qualcosina da nascondere


----------



## Devil man (21 Agosto 2022)




----------



## Milanoide (21 Agosto 2022)

Very finnish problem ha twittato i video di solidarietà delle finlandesi danzanti


----------



## Maximo (21 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' uscito sul web il video di un festino privato di Sanna Marin, in cui la giovane premier finlandese balla scatenata.
> Polemiche sul web, la premier è accusata di aver fatto uso di alcool e droghe. Ma c'è anche chi la difende.
> 
> La replica della Marin:
> ...


Il degrado sono le polemiche sul web, come se chi critica la Marin, non abbia mai partecipato ad una festa e non abbia mai bevuto alcolici…
Anche sforzandomi, non ci vedo nulla di male in quel video.


----------



## Maximo (21 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Può non essere imbarazzante per uno che non conta niente (non prenderla come offesa, eh), ma il discorso cambia radicalmente quando ricopri una carica, pubblica o privata che sia.
> 
> Quando ricopri una carica dirigenziale, la reputazione viene prima di ogni cosa, perché tu rappresenti nel mondo le persone che sono sotto di te e l’azienda (o in questo caso lo Stato) per cui lavori.
> La presenza, la sobrietà e il rispetto per il ruolo che si ricopre vengono prima di ogni cosa.
> ...


Esistono migliaia di top manager cocainomani e putt…eri che si presentano al lavoro in giacca e cravatta ed hanno una famiglia da Mulino Bianco (almeno all’apparenza).

Mille volte meglio la Marin, che non ha fatto altro che ballare e bere qualche drink, ovvero cose assolutamente normali.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (21 Agosto 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Il degrado sono le polemiche sul web, come se chi critica la Marin, non abbia mai partecipato ad una festa e non abbia mai bevuto alcolici…
> Anche sforzandomi, non ci vedo nulla di male in quel video.


Papi PDR


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Agosto 2022)

Sono tutti discorsi soggettivi alla fine. Ognuno chiaramente la vede e la pensa come vuole. 

Io onestamente nel primo video dove balla un po' ubriaca non ci vedo nulla di male, a dirla tutta anche nel secondo, se non fosse per il fatto che fa le corna al marito, cosa alquanto squallida e tra l'altro stupida, perché sa benissimo d'essere un personaggio di spicco e si mette a limonare con uno in mezzo alla gente come se nulla fosse.


D'altra parte invece si è capito che c'è chi preferisce "salvare le apparenze". Magari c'è qualche sua collega che si fa le gangbang dalla mattina alla sera pippata e ubriaca, ma che non lo da a vedere. 

Qui ci vedo poca roba per fortuna, nel senso che di scandaloso c'è veramente poco. 
Io sarei ben felice d'aver politici che magari ballano ubriachi a qualche festa, ma che salvaguardano il bene dell'Italia. Invece noi abbiamo gente che non fa saltar fuori video di festini, ma che sta uccidendo il paese. 

Punti di vista ovviamente.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono tutti discorsi soggettivi alla fine. Ognuno chiaramente la vede e la pensa come vuole.
> 
> Io onestamente nel primo video dove balla un po' ubriaca non ci vedo nulla di male, a dirla tutta anche nel secondo, *se non fosse per il fatto che fa le corna al marito, cosa alquanto squallida e tra l'altro stupida,* perché sa benissimo d'essere un personaggio di spicco e si mette a limonare con uno in mezzo alla gente come se nulla fosse.
> 
> ...



Nel suo ruolo, per me, non può permettersi certe libertà come una persona qualsiasi. Se non si rende conto che ogni sua azione è di fatto pubblica il problema è suo.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nel suo ruolo, per me, non può permettersi certe libertà come una persona qualsiasi. Se non si rende conto che ogni sua azione è di fatto pubblica il problema è suo.



Generale finlandese: "Primo Ministro, ci sono due caccia russi che hanno invaso il nostro territorio, come procediamo?"

Primo Ministro con sottofondo tunz tunz tunz tunz: "Al momento sto mmmmbriaca, faccia lei, w la Nato"


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2022)

Sanna Marin si scusa per la foto delle due influencer in topless: Non sono appropriate.​L’ episodio sarebbe avvenuto nello scorso luglio presso la residenza ufficiale della Premier. Le due donne sono state fotografate mentre si baciavano e si coprivano i seni nudi con un cartello su cui compare la scritta “Finlandia”.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Agosto 2022)

Ma le "Femen" che fine hanno fatto?


----------



## Swaitak (23 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ma le "Femen" che fine hanno fatto?


Il tedesco Scholz le ha incontrate in questi giorni


----------



## Atletico Maniero (23 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Agosto 2022)

No foto.

Tornando all'ultima notizia, era un festino di luglio nella sua residenza, quindi ha proprio il vizietto.

Mi sa che questa Sanna Maialin è una Berluschina, le piacciono i Bunga Bunga.
A questo punto la mia teoria che la pace nel mondo verrà sancita sul lettone di Putin ad Arcore, potrebbe avere qualche fondamento.


----------



## vota DC (24 Agosto 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Esistono migliaia di top manager cocainomani e putt…eri che si presentano al lavoro in giacca e cravatta ed hanno una famiglia da Mulino Bianco (almeno all’apparenza).
> 
> Mille volte meglio la Marin, che non ha fatto altro che ballare e bere qualche drink, ovvero cose assolutamente normali.


La Marin è come Junker nelle occasioni ufficiali e tutta la sua figura politica è sulla famiglia Mulino Bianco stile finlandese con due mamme e sposata da più di dieci anni con Raikkonen. Tra l'altro "studentessa" ma di fatto casalinga fino a 32 anni dato che sono più di 12 anni fuori corso mentre il marito provvedeva a lei.


----------



## Marilson (24 Agosto 2022)

si parla troppo di queste sciocchezze delle quali non frega nulla a nessuno, e troppo poco del fatto che ha venduto i curdi a erdogan per avere accesso alla Nato. La verita' e' che questa qui rappresenta comunque il piu' squallido pensiero conservatore e reazionario che ci possa essere in europa, e voi andate a vedere che fa a casa sua privatamente. Bah


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Agosto 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Il degrado sono le polemiche sul web, come se chi critica la Marin, non abbia mai partecipato ad una festa e non abbia mai bevuto alcolici…
> Anche sforzandomi, non ci vedo nulla di male in quel video.


Ma infatti fossi un Finlandese non mi preoccuperei, tanto il giorno dopo in agenda politica avrà dovuto semplicemente considerare la questione Nato-Putin, come risolvere una crisi economica senza precedenti e la disoccupazione alle stelle.

Robbetta per una Nazione come la Finlandia, poi come spiegano i Giapponesi i ragazzi devono tornare a bere o l'economia non gira


----------



## Milanoide (24 Agosto 2022)

Riporto una citazione della nostra bella, trovata grazie ad un tweet dell'avvocato atomico, citazione multiriportata e che traduco (Google) dal francese:
Sanna Marin difende il fatto che l'energia #nucleare fa parte del mix energetico  e continuerà ad esserlo, e che deve essere lo stesso nel 

E con questo assurge al ruolo di fika atomica


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Riporto una citazione della nostra bella, trovata grazie ad un tweet dell'avvocato atomico, citazione multiriportata e che traduco (Google) dal francese:
> Sanna Marin difende il fatto che l'energia #nucleare fa parte del mix energetico  e continuerà ad esserlo, e che deve essere lo stesso nel
> 
> E con questo assurge al ruolo di fika atomica


Corto circuito per i sinistroidi, tra l'altro la Finlandia è leader mondiale nello sviluppo delle bioenergie


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Agosto 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> si parla troppo di queste sciocchezze delle quali non frega nulla a nessuno, e troppo poco del fatto che ha venduto i curdi a erdogan per avere accesso alla Nato. La verita' e' che questa qui rappresenta comunque il piu' squallido pensiero conservatore e reazionario che ci possa essere in europa, e voi andate a vedere che fa a casa sua privatamente. Bah



Bravo. Come si sempre si bada alle cavolate e mai alle cose serie. 

"eh ma una premier non puo' fare così, sono indinniatohhh! 11!1" 

Come sempre c'è chi non si fa vedere a far festini e robe varie, ma rovina il mondo ogni giorno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Bravo. Come si sempre si bada alle cavolate e mai alle cose serie.
> 
> "eh ma una premier non puo' fare così, sono indinniatohhh! 11!1"
> 
> Come sempre c'è chi non si fa vedere a far festini e robe varie, ma rovina il mondo ogni giorno.


A me non frega nulla di questa cretina anche se personalmente penso che una figura istituzionale dovrebbe evitare certe situazioni, a me sta sulle scatole che se certe cose fossero emerse con un premier maschio sarebbe già stato costretto a dimettersi e sottoposto a gogna mediatica infinita


----------



## Swaitak (24 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me non frega nulla di questa cretina anche se personalmente penso che una figura istituzionale dovrebbe evitare certe situazioni, a me sta sulle scatole che se certe cose fossero emerse con un premier maschio sarebbe già stato costretto a dimettersi e sottoposto a gogna mediatica infinita


Salvini e Silvio sono ancora tra i maroni però, come anche BoJo


----------

